# Searching for a certain book on bread slashing



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Somewhere there's a book I've seen concerning the decorative slashing of bread doughs just prior to slamming it into the oven.  Can someone steer me to this book I seek?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think one of Silvertons books go into different types of lames and designs.

Jeff


----------

